# Blood results



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Had to have bloods done cause i will be taking meds so here are the results I think they are ok apart from the creatinine which is 5 above the normal range.

Many thanks

T x

I think they are all within the normal range apart from there creatinine which 5 more than above the normal range but its expected because of training.

Results are below

Liver Function Test Results

Serum Totoal Protein 74g/l - Range is 60 -83

Serum Albumin 48g/l - 35-50

Serum Globulin 26g/l - 18-36

Serum Alkaline Phosphatase 62 iu/l - 35-110

Serum total billirubin level 9umo/l - 3- 20

Renal Test Results

Serum Sodium 144mmol/L - Range 135- 145

Serum Potassium 4.1mmol/L - 3.5 - 5.5

OR Sereum Creatinine 85 umol/L - 44- 80

GFR Abbreviated MDRD 70ml/min/1.73*2


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

they look fine mate creatinine is a little elevated but if you make sure your fluid levels are good that shouldn't be a issue


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Cool I thought it was ok drs were concerned about the creatinine level but said because i train it not that much above the normal for normal people who dont train lol


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Its a nat byproduct from muscle contraction, soif you have more than normal muscle, and contract it more than normally, you have more than normal creatinine levels. 5 over is nothing to worry about


----------

